# Pipe Tobacco Strength vs. Cigar Tobacco Strength



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Now I realize that there are different tobaccos involved but do these really translate over?

I am a reformed cigar smoker who has converted to the pipe (I know, I know, it's about time!!) and I am a little hesitant to order any pipe tobacco that has a medium-strong rating (i.e. Dunhill Royal Yacht, Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake, C&D Old Joe Krantz, etc). Now with cigars I could handle the higher end of medium to low strong without much worry but I'm scared that some of this pipe tobacco might lay me out.

Do I have cause to worry? Since pipe tobacco is different is it just like starting over?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Scott - I think blends rated "medium" should suit you fine, IMO this translates to a nice Medium/Full strength cigar. Medium-strong would probably be ok as well but to me compares to a solid full cigar. Getting in to strong, very strong and extrememly strong pipe tobac I would advise taking care.

There is another thing in play here as well. Cigars get a lot of filtering over their 1st half whereas a bowl is direct injection right off the bat. There's no working up to it like there is over the course of a whole stick. But on the other hand when you smoke a toro, torpedo, churchill...you are smoking like 10x the amount of tobac by volume.

So I don't think you have cause to worry, BUT the stronger pipe tobacs can pack some seriously serious wallopp. Just pack a smaller bowl and take it slow. Beauty of the pipe is you can let it go out and relight whenever you feel the need.

oh yeah, Mad "I drink nicotine" Hatter just PM'd me to tell you to stop being such a wuss


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

oh yeah, Mad "I drink nicotine" Hatter just PM'd me to tell you to stop being such a wuss [/quote]

Ha-Ha-Ha......awesome!!

Thanks for the tips Evan.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I would start out like you are new to any kind of tobacco. Buy some mild to medium blends, smoke 'til you find a taste that suits you and then start thinking about moving up the strength chart.


----------

